# Barclaycard British Summer Time - Hyde Park



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Been looking into going to see Mumford & Sons at the BST festival at hyde park in July this year after seeing them last year in November.

Just wanted to see if anybody had been to the festival or gigs at Hyde Park in the past and could give any feedback if possible.

http://www.bst-hydepark.com

Any help is greatly appreciated as always

Jamie


----------

